# anyone had the Avid Elixir 1 brakes, and what do you think about them?



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

so all i need for my bike to be ready for this year is my front wheel laced up to my new hub. 
i have mechanical brakes but there from 2006 and not the best. 

so i was looking on amazon and found the avid elixir 1 for 79 dollars pre bleed, 160mm rotors and adapters to fit my brake mounts and all the other stuff as well for that price.

i dont do super crazy stuff, my riding is long trails with plenty of tech. stuff and tough downhill. but im not sam hill so im not flying down the mountain. 

do you think these brakes will do me okay for that kind of riding i do, or should i wait two more unbearable weeks and get the Hayes Stroker trail brakes?


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

There are many many posts about problems with Avid brakes.

If the Elixirs are 2012 or newer I would buy them.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

go in to the deals section. There was a deal on shimano xt or lx hydros for $80-90 each. These are highest reviewed brakes right now, considered better than any avids, much better than avid's basic line of brake.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

2012-13 SLX are a good bet. Near identical to the XTs. 
Don't make them more expensive by paying for something else first.


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have them there good but coming from mechanics there great
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I own a set that came on a new bike, i swapped them over for shimanos, they are pretty average brakes the elixir 1s, i wouldnt buy them.


----------



## DMills (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 on shipping around and buying shimano brakes. Take a quick look on craigslist (I've bought and sold parts successfully many times on craigslist). I've had Elixir 1s...they're squeaky and just average performing. SLX brakes are in an entirely different league. Another advantage - shimano uses mineral oil as opposed to DOT corrosive fluid. In my experience, shimanos don't cease up as often and work more smoothly. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

biking isnt to popular round my area, your lucky to find a decent bike once in a blue moon in TN. NC craigslist has some good deals but a 2 hour drive isnt worth it to me. the brakes were the 2012 brakes. i might try the deals section though and see if i can snag something good there


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. I'm surprised. I have Elixir 1's on my son's bike and once I bled them, they've been trouble free.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Shimano Deore M596 Disc Brake $60
Shimano SLX/Zee RT66 6-Bolt Disc Rotor $25
Shimano Mount Adaptor Front Post to IS 160mm $13 (select correct mount for your needs)

$10 Post

Spend more for free post  There might be some discount codes around.

You can Mod the SLX to get the features of the XT model. Not sure if you can mod the Deore brakes. Not sure if this is really needed. Search on here.

These are good no frill brakes.

Avid brakes are a good deal because you get brakes, mount and rotors.

Oh and the levers are on the wrong side for USA. Just ride Moto style


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> Wow. I'm surprised. I have Elixir 1's on my son's bike and once I bled them, they've been trouble free.


 You are definitely in the minority.
Avid hydraulic brakes are well known for inconsistent feel at the lever (more often the rear) bleeding does not always cure them. Power can also an be an issue with avid, not to mention the noise... Does the gobble sound familiar??

If not go buy a lottery ticket


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

I know many don't like Avid but J7 are good brakes.

Avid Juicy 7 Disc Brake Set F & R about $145 to USA


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

bob13bob said:


> go in to the deals section. There was a deal on shimano xt or lx hydros for $80-90 each. These are highest reviewed brakes right now, considered better than any avids, much better than avid's basic line of brake.


this. SLX and XT are some of the best on the market right now, Elixers are probably the worst hydros you can get.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

This is what I'm trying to get to.
What hydros are as good or better than Avid BB7 mechs for the same price?
I want hydros...but do I have to spend more to get them?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mtbmatty said:


> You are definitely in the minority.
> Avid hydraulic brakes are well known for inconsistent feel at the lever (more often the rear) bleeding does not always cure them. Power can also an be an issue with avid, not to mention the noise... Does the gobble sound familiar??
> 
> If not go buy a lottery ticket


That's what I'm sayin'... I have Juicy 7's on my bike and the Elixir 1's on my son's bike. Juicy 3's on a few others... NO problems whatsoever. 
The ONLY time I had noise was one morning I drove to the trail while there was snow on the ground. I use a T2 carrier. My bike got wet with salty road water. It squealed like a banshee for ten minutes until the rotors dried and then was fine. 
I've always felt it's all in taking care in the setup. 
I can say I saw this happen recently... One of my friends was buying a bike. He was riding a Rumblefish around outside the shop with Avid Elixirs (either threes or 7"s... Can't remember). Then he rode a hardtail with Shimano SLX and immediately said WOW!, the brakes on this bike are awesome. This was on brand new, un broken in showroom bikes.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I have elixir 1s that came stock on an El Mariachi I bought some months ago. They have worked pretty well. Much better with regards to power than some tektro dracos that came on another bike I have. That dracos have been pretty reliable, just not too powerfull. 

Cheers


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Joules said:


> this. SLX and XT are some of the best on the market right now, Elixers are probably the worst hydros you can get.


guys, this is a no brainer. The SLX/XT (same caliper) are newly redesigned 2012 and considered by many to be the best brakes in the market. Better than downhill Saints. (check brakes subforum). For $10-20 difference on each side, it'd be foolish to get elixir 1s. I have elixir r and elixir 5, with tweaking and bleeding they work fine, but they don't perform like the best brakes in the market. Elixir 1's almost bottom barrel hydros, a step above "tektro" perhaps, but they can't don't hold a candle....

here's the deal thread.
http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/deals-slx-xt-brakes-831216.html


----------



## DMills (Apr 23, 2012)

Just ride bikes with both brakes and decide for yourself. mtbmatty laid out all the issues (all of which I have with Avid brakes, including the Elixir 7s on my Canonndale F29). Also agree that SLX is really all you need - you will not regret buying them.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

bob13bob said:


> guys, this is a no brainer. The SLX/XT (same caliper) are newly redesigned 2012 ..snip.. For $10-20 difference on each side, it'd be foolish to get elixir 1s. ..snip..


You can get a set of Elixir 1 brakes for $80 (caliper, rotor, mount). Where can you get a SLX caliper, rotor and mount for $90 to $100. I think you are doing well getting just the caliper for that much.

Avid brakes sets are a cheap way to get a set of hydraulic brakes. Shimano brakes might be better but they cost more.
Light, strong and cheap pick any two.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

if spring doesn't stop throwin curve balls at me i might be riding for little while anyways, we got two more weeks of 30 degree weather coming our way, so that gives me plenty time to save for some better brakes, i'd really like to snag some formula brakes, my buddy has "the One" brakes on his bike and they feel awesome. so much control and the perfect amount of bite in them for the lever position that you have it in. 

SLX or formula's it looks like


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

mitzikatzi said:


> You can get a set of Elixir 1 brakes for $80 (caliper, rotor, mount). Where can you get a SLX caliper, rotor and mount for $90 to $100. I think you are doing well getting just the caliper for that much.
> 
> Avid brakes sets are a cheap way to get a set of hydraulic brakes. Shimano brakes might be better but they cost more.
> Light, strong and cheap pick any two.


the thread I linked comes with everything except rotors. If you do need one, $11 rotor here. 
AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts - Search Results for "ashima"
The front is $100, the rear would be $110.

elixir 1 at $80 is a ripoff compared to getting top of the line brakes for $100-110. It's not even close. elixir 1 is not light, nor strong, nor cheap.

Now, juicy set linked above for $140... I could definitely see these as a contender for value.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Edirty6 said:


> if spring doesn't stop throwin curve balls at me i might be riding for little while anyways, we got two more weeks of 30 degree weather coming our way, so that gives me plenty time to save for some better brakes, i'd really like to snag some formula brakes, my buddy has "the One" brakes on his bike and they feel awesome. so much control and the perfect amount of bite in them for the lever position that you have it in.
> 
> SLX or formula's it looks like


Look around and maybe post in the break subforum here. You'll see the xt/lx have been getting rave reviews.


----------

